# Stone and Wood Green Coast Lager Clone (Extract)



## mattyh77 (28/1/17)

So there are a lot of Clones for the Stone and Wood Pacific Ale, however I have not been able to find one for the Green Coast Lager.

This is SWMBO favourite beer ATM, so I would love to try and get this one down for her. Has anyone done one of these, or know where I could find a extract recipe?

This is its description:
"With subtle hops, full malt, and a soft clean finish Stone & Woods hand crafted Green Coast Lager is influenced by the surrounding green hills in the Northern Rivers that roll down to meet the Pacific Ocean. Unfiltered, it has a light amber colour with a natural yeast cloud, and a flavour that strikes a balance between its subtle hop aroma and full malt palate, finishing soft and clean. Something so fine, yet so complex requires quality ingredients, attention to detail and finesse to produce. The best grain adds both softness to the palate and a full bodied malt character, whilst noble hops provide a subtlety and harmony that takes time to get right, and like the good things in life, it just cant be rushed, so take it slow."

Cheers

Matt H


----------



## RobinHood (28/1/17)

G’day Matt,
I believe Stone & Wood’s Green Coast Lager is based on a German Kellerbier style.
An extract recipe to play with:-
https://www.northernbrewer.com/connect/2010/02/kellerbier-time/
The hops to pick from are Hallertauer Mittelfrüh, Tettnang, Spalt or Saaz
Cheers,


----------



## mattyh77 (28/1/17)

Thanks for that. Might give that a shot.


----------



## Tangle Foot (25/2/19)

This is an old thread, but I have a similar question. 

I brew in a bag and so far have only brewed ales. I’m keen to try my and at a larger, and really like this Green Coast brew from Stone and Wood brewery. 

Does anyone have a full mash recipe for this and would be willing to share their method as well? I’d appreciate tips on the grain bill, hops additions, water, yeast and brewing conditions. I’ve got a temperature-controllable brew fridge so should be able to provide the right fermenting environment. 

Any help that can come my way would be welcomed.


----------

